# Fake Bamboo - Easy to make!



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Ahoy, maties! We were working on a prop and discovered we needed some bamboo... but didn't have any.
So... we made some. here's how we did it. It's pretty easy!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Free bamboo I have plenty of access to, what I need is free corn stalks!!!!!!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Col. Fryght said:


> Free bamboo I have plenty of access to, what I need is free corn stalks!!!!!!


I think you'll find the corn stalk substitute noted here handy. Especially since you can probably get it for free!


----------



## where (Oct 8, 2014)

thank you i will try it


----------

